
Show HN: Acted on the feedback from HN on my coding platform, DomeCode. Opinion? - arthtyagi
https://domecode.com
======
KarimDaghari
So,

Looks good, but, well you’re on HN so I guess you’ll get HN treatment haha.

(note that I’m on mobile; iPhone 6S, for screen size)

The menu btn is placed on the right, I expect the menu to appear in the same
vertical axe, instead it’s on the left + there’s no background behind it
making both the text on the page and the item list text unreadable.

A comparison, I think, would be a good addition to the why section. (with
Exorcism for instance).

Copy is good, but too lengthy. Try to be more succinct. (Read PG’s essay on
it; one of my favorites btw)

I think the hero text’s css transition is useless. The way I see it, I’m
already not _that_ interested in your product __and __you make me wait for the
most important thing? I’m gone in less than 3 seconds of the website loading.

~~~
arthtyagi
well xD, Ik where the issue lies in the case of the background being
transparent, some tags don't work on Safari from what I've noticed but I'm
rolling the fix in the next release ( along with more features ). I'll add the
comparison, sure. Will make the transition smaller but trust me, it's not
useless. Spontaneous loading of the page is something that doesn't look well
so the transition IS important but I think I might've made it too long. Either
way, thanks for the review!

